# Greedy bas"tard update!!!



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

I suppose if you really have to have a friend who is a girl,,,it helps if you share a common interest!!

http://youtu.be/LSAVtEfPwfU


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Not game enough to click that link lol


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Be brave Peter,, go for it!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

pass, i will see what the more adventurous ones say first.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

tony mason said:


> I suppose if you really have to have a friend who is a girl,,,it helps if you share a common interest!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/LSAVtEfPwfU



They look like they got a really healthy appetite. Looking like they're gonna be pretty strong too. What names did have in mind for them. Mr & Mrs. Gorge sounds like a good fit :lol:.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rustle me up some GRUB there Pard..


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Like it !!:-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

tony mason said:


> Like it !!:-D


In another week you can post the MMA fights...LOL


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

I'm going to leave it up to mum to referee the action Joby..


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> In another week you can post the MMA fights...LOL


I have a sneaking suspicion these fights will start in much less than a week !


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion these fights will start in much less than a week !


x.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> x.


kl......m


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

mnkj bhy.bgtr.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I dub Hoover's new girlfriend Kirby.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Melissa Thom said:


> I dub Hoover's new girlfriend Kirby.


Kirby it is,, nice one!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tony mason said:


> Kirby it is,, nice one!


Better than Bissell!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Melissa Thom said:


> I dub Hoover's new girlfriend Kirby.



lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion these fights will start in much less than a week !


 

Was I right ???? Or was I right ????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I have an update. :lol:

The farmer who leases a field and barn to our club and happened to be there when I was describing Greedy Bastard is planning to name his next show pig "Hoover" (per Melissa Thom's suggestion).


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Just sent the Kennel club registration for the pups off,, "Elmhaus Kirby" is on there.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

You trying to bait me Fraser?
You know I am already dangling on your hook.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hoover is a GReat name.....all we need now is one for the pup !!!!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Greedy girl!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

U two need to get a room, blow off all that tension so u can focus back on training.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> U two need to get a room, blow off all that tension so u can focus back on training.


 
Well said Peter, thankyou, but it is all his fault !!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

What's his fault? getting u worked up into a state of tension lol.

Tony u da man, we won't tell gerr a thing.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> What's his fault? getting u worked up into a state of tension lol.
> 
> Tony u da man, we won't tell gerr a thing.


If I was you Peter, I would shut my trap !!!!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> U two need to get a room, blow off all that tension so u can focus back on training.


 
Actually Peter, the focus is on training believe it or not !!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

alright already trap shut sheesh.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> alright already trap shut sheesh.


That's what I love about you Peter, quick learner ! Unlike some oithers we could mention, but won't !!!!!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

You gotta be firmer than that Peter!1
You are messing with a heathen porridge muncher there.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

actually out of all the things i been called quick has never been one of them lol. but this isn't keeping my trap shut.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> actually out of all the things i been called quick has never been one of them lol. but this isn't keeping my trap shut.


 
That 's 'cos your game Peter....just don't know what you're heading into !!! LMAO


----------

